# Infinity-, Endless-Teich?!



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

Liebe Forengemeinde,

ich möchte in diesem oder spätestens nächstes Jahr mit dem Bau eines Schwimmteiches beginnen.

Ich wohne hinter dem äußersten Ende des Saarlandes und komme aus einer Familie mit einer regelrechten Teichkultur mit mehr und auch weniger schöner Projekten 

Ich lese schon eine Zeit lang hier im Forum und auch in anderen Foren und habe schon allerhand gesehen was ich auch gerne in meinem Kleinod realisieren würde.

Wie der Zufall so wollte sollte ich, als Technikverrückter, früher oder später über das Thema Luftheber stolpern.

Jetzt wollte ich der Forengemeinde mal eine Frage stellen, die mir auf der Seele brennt.

Wäre es in irgendeiner Konstellation denkbar einen Teich mittels Luftheber so zu überstauen, dass man mit ihm eine "Endlesskante (Überlaufkante)" bertrieben bekäme, die auf einer Länge x ständig überläuft und gleichzeitig den Skimmer ersetzen würde/könnte/sollte?


 


Stellschrauben wären dann quasi der Höhenunterschied Becken - Überlaufbecken, die Stärke der/ des Luftheber/s, die Verrohrung vom und zum Teich, die Größe des Teichs?!, und die Länge der Endlesskante (Überlaufkante).

Ich habe mal eine stümperhafte Skizze mit der Problemstellung angehangen.

Im Voraus vielen Dank !


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2018)

Du versuchst Elemente aus Poolbau und Teich zu kombinieren.
Es gibt ja bei Pols Varianten mit nur einer Überlaufrinne, nur einem Skimmer, Skimmer mit BA...
Wegen der Verwendung von druckstarken und energiefressender Pump- und Filtertechnik in der Poolwelt achtet dort keiner auf effiziente Pump- und Filtertechnik.

Auch nicht mein Nachbar, der gerade einen Pool baut und nur über den Zaun gucken musste.....und auch entsprechenden Tips bekam....aber mehr als zweimal erkläre ich nix mehr.

Sicher geht es irgendwie auch per LH (Förderhöhe so bis 15-20cm sinnvoll. Weniger ist immer besser).

Bei der Skizze von Dir ist es unsicher, wie sich bei Überstauung des Teiches die Rücklaufströme aufteilen.
Entweder läuft zuviel über den BA oder mehr über die Kante.
Ebenso ist nicht ersichtlich, wie und womit gefiltert wird.

Luftheber möglichst nicht an s Ende vor den Teich direkt in den Teich einbauen.
Besser nach Grobfilter->LH.->LH Einblaskammer-> Teich

Einbau und Planung von BA und Skimmern ist da sicherer und hydraulisch auch besser planbar.
Bei Verwendung von ca. gleich großen Rohrduchmessern der Saugrohre ist auch der hydr. Widerstand "fast" gleich.
Er variiert nur über die verschiedenen Längen, Bögen etc..- aber nicht so stark wie bei verschiedenen Rohrdurchmessern.
Und somit bekommen mehrere parallel arbeitende Leitungen eben "fast" den gleichen Volumenstrom ab.

An Teichen größer "Plastikfertigschale" (oder 10m³)  kann es ggf. sinnvoll sein kein Saugrohr kleiner DN 100/ KG 110 zu verbauen. Das Verstopfungsrisiko und der hydr. Widerstand ist geringer.


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten!

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die blitzschnelle Antwort... 

Wie du schon sagtest ist die Kante eine optische Spielerei aus dem Poolbau ...

Jedoch kann sie je nach Lage eines Teiches und den landschaftlichen Begebenheiten mehr bieten als "schnödes" Mittel zum Zweck filtern ...

Mir ist es auch schon aufgefallen dass die Effizienz beim Poolbau nur eine untergeordnete Rolle einnimmt. 

Aber gerade auch deswegen wäre eine Gegenüberstellung zu bestehendem und der etwaigen Luftheber Alternative interessant. 

Die Verrohrung ist nach meinen Überlegungen der Schlüssel, wie gesagt ist eine Frage bezüglich der Machbarkeit und deswegen ist diese als Stellschraube variabel.

Meine Überlegung war es einen Luftheber separat an den Ablauf des Überlaufs zu hängen und mit einem zweiten größerem zurück in den Teich.

Wenn ich das versuchen wollte bei einem Schwimmteich, Neubau, mit minimalem Fischbesatz, viel Pflanzzone und sagen wir 100000 Litern Volumen. 

Mit X BA a in DN X + BA Überlauf in DN X mit nahezu widerstandsfreiem Filter.

Welche Konstellation von Lufthebern wäre dann sinnvoll? Oder vielmehr würdest du aus deiner Erfahrung heraus benutzen um es denkbar erscheinen zu lassen.

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch den Filter ohne Überlauf-Skimmer betreiben oder noch einen zusätzlichen für den Alternativbetrieb in der Hinterhand halten. 

Sehe es als optionale, temporäre, optische Spielerei


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2018)

Wenn optisch notwendig, dann hebe doch einfach den Teichwasserspiegel an dieser Stelle auf OK Rinne.
Bei einem Teich dieser Größe und Fläche muß man sowieso wegen der Verdunstung Wasser (automatisch) nachfüllen.

Die Anzahl der Skimmer und BA richtet sich nach Teichform und gewünschter Umwälzung.
Bei einem "reinen" Schwimmteich kann man auch gerne mit geringerer Umwälzung als an einem voll besetztem Fischteich rechnen wo gerne Teichinhalt 1 x / h durch ddie Filteranlage geschickt wird.

Mein Teich hat ca. 100m³.
 4 BA und 2 Skimmer.
Ist jetzt ein kombinierter Koischwimmteich geworden. Weniger BA oder Skimmer würde ich pers. auch bei reinem Schwimmteich nicht verbauen- nur besser positioniert (BA mittig anordnen) und ohne Engpaß in der Saugleitung.
Besser alles in KG 125 direkt in die erste Filterkammer.
Es ist besser und einfacher nur eine Filteranlage zentral zu haben.
Für 6 Saugstellen wären ca. 50-60m³/h Pumpleistung gut. Dazu muß der Vorfilter passen und auch die Pumpe.
Luftheber in KG 200 ca. 2m lang wäre passend. (Läuft bei mir zumindest so).
So mit ca. 2W pro gepumpten m³ kann man gut leben.

Vorfilter:
Man kann auch erst versuchen ohne techn. aufwändigen und teuren Trommelfilter z.B. "klar" zu kommen.
Wenn es nix wird (und damit sollte man immer rechnen) muß man relativ einfach nachrüsten können.
Also den ersten "Versuch" rauswerfen und TF rein.

Viele sind mit den PP-TF von DVS Filtertechnik zufrieden. Diese laufen anscheinend störungsarm in der Forenwelt.
Vielleicht reicht dann irgendwann ein PP65 für ca. 3500 ,-€ zur Zufriedenheit bei Fisch- armen oder losen Schwimmteich.
Oder der PP1000 für ca. 4000,-€.


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

So war auch der Plan. Ich wollte zunächst mit gerigem (technischen) Aufwand starten aber zu jederzeit dank der schon vorhandenen Filterkammern und Verrohrung in der Lage sein eingreifen zu können.

Ich habe selbst noch nie eine Rückschlagklappe verbaut und irgendwie ist das die Stelle die mir Angst macht. Würde diese den zuverlässig den Teich vorm leerlaufen schützen? 
Zur Not könnte man mit einem Standrohr abschiebern aber wie sicher ist die Variante Rückstauklappe? Gibt es auch Varianten die noch zuverlässiger arbeiten als die gewöhnliche Rückstauklappe? Mehr Sicherheit?

Also der Luftheber würde es bei deiner Konstellation schaffen dein Becken überlaufen zu lassen?

Der Teichpegel sollte natürlich zu jederzeit kurz vorm "Siedepunkt" sein auf Oberflächenspannung quasi 

Alleine schon um die Badegäste auslitern zu können 

Merci!


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2018)

hallo atd,

bau 2 LH ein. der 1. pumpt das wasser vom Überlaufbecken von _*oben (*_oberhalb der max. Wasserlinie_*)*_ in den Teich/Filter der andere ist nur für die BA zuständig und kann auch *auf/unter* der Wasserlinie in den Teich/filter laufen
dann brauchst du auch keine Rückschlagklappe.


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

Müsste man nicht erst einmal ermitteln, wie groß die Teichoberfläche werden soll? Je nach Größe der Fläche bedarf es dann für die Infinity-Kante eine Überstauung von x Zentimeter oder doch nur Millimetern. Dazu kommt jetzt noch der Transport von Oberflächenschmutz, und hier meine ich eher so Blätter und so was, was auf Grund der Struktur eine etwas höhere Wassermasse bräuchte, um über eine Kante zu laufen. (würde ich zumindest denken, wenn ich so meine Skimmer betrachte) Die Teichoberfläche zzgl. der Überstauung ergibt ein Volumen X was ja mindestens gefördert - respektive überstaut werden muss, damit das Wasser überhaupt über die Kante läuft. Setzt auch voraus, dass die Kante absolut waagerecht ist. Wie lang soll die Kante werden? Bis wie viel Millimeter bleibt die Oberflächenspannung von Wasser stabil?

Ich denke, dass ist schon eine sehr schöne Idee, aber bestimmt auch schwierig bei einem 100tsd Liter-Teich zur Gänze umzusetzen.


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

Hallo mitch und Zacky!

Das Problem dürfte das Ungleichgewicht von Ab- und Rückläufen sein. Wie ich schon im Vorwort erwähnte hatte glaube ich auch dass viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen so wie es Zacky formuliert hat ...

Das ist es auch was mich als Laien im Vorhinein letztendlich davon abhält eine schlüssige Enscheidung zu treffen. Ich kann die Faktoren nicht mal alle überblicken, geschweige denn ne Lösung daraus erschließen. 

Bei einer Oberfläche von x qm Wasser und einer Länge der Überlaufkante von y Metern wären mindestens z Liter pro Stunde/Minute /Sekunde nötig um das Becken um 1mm zu überstauen... Um den Überlauf im Gleichgewicht zu halten müsste die Dimensionierung der Teich-BAs und des BA-Überlauf und Größe des Lufthebers im Verhältnis a zu b zu c sein.   

Gesetz dem Fall jemand hätte Zuhause schon (zufällig) den Rücktransport vom Filter in den Teich mit einem Luftheber realisiert, müsste doch nach einschalten der Wasserpegel von Filter und Teich auseinander driften und eine Überstauung zu erkennen sein oder? Wäre das nicht die Vorraussetzung für ein solches Unterfangen?

Die meisten werden den Luftheber vermutlich nicht über Ok verbaut haben oder die Möglichkeit haben mal kurz zu testen...

Also auch wenn die Kante nicht die besten Bedingungen für nen guten Skimmer bietet wäre die miserable Skimmwirkung dann nur als Nebeneffekt mitzunehmen...  

Als Länge der Kante hatte ich was zwischen 2m und 3,5m im Sinn je nach Machbarkeit und laufenden Kosten ... 

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir hier zu einer Lösung, wenn auch nur genähert, kommen würden.


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> Gesetz dem Fall jemand hätte Zuhause schon (zufällig) den Rücktransport vom Filter in den Teich mit einem Luftheber realisiert, müsste doch nach einschalten der Wasserpegel von Filter und Teich auseinander driften und eine Überstauung zu erkennen sein oder? Wäre das nicht die Vorraussetzung für ein solches Unterfangen?


Luftheber haben hier schon einige Leute verbaut, auch direkt am Ende einer Filterstrecke. Normal sollte er vor der Biologie stehen bzw. am Ende in eine separate Kammer fördern. In dem Fall bzw. in dem Aufbau sieht man schon, wie sehr ein Luftheber das Wasser aufstauen kann, was sich allerdings nur durch die (meist zu) geringen Querschnitte in den Rückläufen ergibt. Hier sprechen wir mal pauschal von einer Überstauung, von 3-5 cm, (was durchaus mit genügend Energie machbar wäre), aber eben nur auf einer Fläche von 1-2 m².

Das Flächen- & Volumenverhältnis der zu überstauenden Teichoberfläche kann man recht simpel ausrechnen. Dieses Volumen X muss dann mind. gefördert werden - wenn man nicht noch Bodenabläufe hat, ergo ergibt sich daraus also das Volumen von Bspw. 3 x Bodenabläufen zzgl. der Überstauung. Hier ist es aber Ziel die Überstauung im Teich zu erzielen, was aber auch auf Grund der Gegenspannung/Gegendruck des gesamten Teichvolumens schon wieder deutlich schwieriger wird.



atd schrieb:


> Die meisten werden den Luftheber vermutlich nicht über Ok verbaut haben oder die Möglichkeit haben mal kurz zu testen...


Was willst Du anhand dieser Fragestellung wissen? Getestet und ausprobiert haben es sicherlich auch schon Einige, aber was ist Ziel deiner Frage!?


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> Als Länge der Kante hatte ich was zwischen 2m und 3,5m im Sinn je nach Machbarkeit und laufenden Kosten ...



...hierzu noch der Gedanke, dass man sich anhand dessen, auch die offene Durchgangsfläche errechnen kann. Sicherlich wird ein Überlaufen auf eine schmalere Durchlassstelle besser funktionieren. Alles in Allem ist es ja eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Notüberlauf im Teich, aber die großen Fläche sind es, die schwierig zu berücksichtigen sind. Wenn ich bei mir Frischwasser nachfülle, vergesse cih schon mal den Hahn abzudrehen und höre dann das Wasser in meinem Notüberlauf verschwinden. Aber das ist nur ein gelochtes 110er Rohr und die offene Fläche (Überlauf) ist demzufolge nicht so groß, so dass die Fördermenge aus dem Hauswasserhahn ausreicht um es 2-3 mm ringsum das 110er Rohr aufzustauen.


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

Zacky ich wollte wissen ob jemand zufällig nach einschalten des Lufthebers eine Überstauung im Teich (mit wieviel qm) (um wieviel mm) beobachten konnte und dazu vielleicht noch mit welchem Luftheber in welche Größe, Einblastiefe und mit wieviel Litern Luft bei welchen Rückläufen  Denke das könnte bei der Problematik weiterhelfen.

Ich hatte vor die Teichfolie zu panzern, die Überlaufkante in dem typischen Infinity-Profil ein wenig aufzubauen um sie dann bei gefülltem Teich auf das absolute Maß zu schleifen... Klar verzeiht einem die Kante keine Schnitzer bei der Sorgfalt.


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> ...ich wollte wissen ob jemand zufällig nach einschalten des Lufthebers eine Überstauung im Teich (mit wieviel qm) (um wieviel mm) beobachten konnte und dazu vielleicht noch mit welchem Luftheber in welche Größe, Einblastiefe und mit wieviel Litern Luft bei welchen Rückläufen  Denke das könnte bei der Problematik weiterhelfen.



ah ok...Gut, im Teich habe ich tatsächlich noch keine Überstauung gemessen und wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht, ob ich das schaffen könnte. Letztendlich überstaue ich, wie viele Andere wohl auch, eher im Filterbereich. Ich drücke ja in erster Linie in die Bio, überstaue diese und lass es dann via Schwerkraft ablaufen. Gut, müsste also Jemand sein, der mit dem Luftheber doch eher direkt in den Teich drückt. Da kann ich ich Dir leider so erst einmal nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2018)

Der eigentliche Wasserspiegel im Teich ändert sich bei Einschalten der Pumpe kaum.

Es wird lediglich der Wasserspiegel in der ersten Filterkammer/ Sammelkammer wo die BA und SK reinlaufen etwas abgesenkt um ca. 2-3cm  (dann kommt TF, dann Pumpe/ LH) und die letzte Kammer wird etwas 2-3cm  überstaut, damit es durch die Rückläufe eben wieder in den Teich zurückläuft.

Die Volumenänderungen in den Filterkammern sind recht gering und heben sich teilweise wieder je nach Kammergröße wieder auf. Es wird also im Teich "kaum" etwas meßbar sein. Je nach Größenverhältnissen.

Woher soll auch das Wasservolumen stammen, mit dem ein Teich in der Größe "aufgestaut" wird?
1cm Pegelunterschied auf 100m² Fläche entspricht 1m³ Volumen.


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2018)

wenn man vom überlauf in den Teich pumpt (aber der einlauf muss über dem wasser sein) läuft es ja über die kante wieder in den überlauf zurück.
der 2. LH geht dann ja nicht über den überlaufgraben


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Woher soll auch das Wasservolumen stammen, mit dem ein Teich in der Größe "aufgestaut" wird?


aus dem Überlaufgraben


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

@mitch Also würdest Du eigentlich den Überlaufgraben und den Teich auf einem Niveau haben, dann mit dem Luftheber das Wasser aus dem Üerlaufgraben ziehen, so dass sich dort der Wasserspiegel senkt und der Luftheber drückt direkt in den Teich zurück. Heißt also, dass Teich und Überlaufgraben theoretisch auf gleichem Niveau bleiben, sofern nur über die Bodenabläufe gezogen wird. 

 theoretisch machbar


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Also würdest Du eigentlich den Überlaufgraben und den Teich auf einem Niveau haben


nein - der überlaufgraben sollte schon tiefer liegen, sonst wäre es ja kein "Endless"



Zacky schrieb:


> und der Luftheber drückt direkt in den Teich zurück.


der LH läuft *über* der Wasserlinie in den Teich (vom Teich kann dann nix in den Überlaufgraben zurücklaufen)


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

@ThorstenC Wieviel qm hat denn deine letzte Kammer? Könnte man das nicht auf mm/ pro qm umrechnen? Gesetz dem Ansatz von Zacky dass die Teichoberfläche ne Rolle spielt? Die Werte müssten ja im Ernstfall sogar noch besser sein als die Rechnung da effektiv ja auch weniger Höhenunterscheid überbrückt werden müsste, oder? Sind die 2-3cm reine Überstauung oder die Differenz zwischen abnehmender und aufnhemender Kammer?


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

@mitch Jetzt habe ich den Ansatz erst verstanden, also komplett über der Wasserkante der LH. Was vermutlich erheblich zu lasten der Effektivität gehen würde oder?

Aber natürlich zu Gunsten der Sicherheit.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2018)

Absenkung der ersten Kammer und Überstauung der letzten Kammer ist immer von Pumpleistung und Verrohrung abhängig und bezieht sich auf OK Teichwasser.
So 2-3cm sind schon OK für fehlerfrei gebaute Verrohrung.
---
Meine Biokammer hat 1m² Oberfläche und ist 1,5m tief: mach 1,5m³.
Alles andere davor (TF- Kammer) nicht einmal 1m³...
Gesamt vielleicht 2,25 m³.

Wenn ich die ganze Filteranlage leerpumpe (was mit einem LH nicht geht- der bricht bei ca. 0,5m ein) kann ich den Teich um 2cm aufstauen und die Filteranlage filtert nix mehr, weil trocken.

Vermutlich hat ein solcher Pool mit endless- Rand irgendwo eine große Überlaufkammer mit genügend Volumen und Pumpen mit größerer Förderhöhe...
Diese Überlaufkammer dient dann eben als "Puffer" wenn Leute in den Pool reinspringen und gleicht dann den Wasserspiegel wieder aus, wenn alle aus dem Pool rausgehen.
Das muss dann auch keine Volumenstarke Pumpe sein. Es reicht dann ggf. eine "kleine" druckstarke Motorpumpe mit max. Förderhöhe von 3 oder 6m und eine automatische Wassernachspeisung.
-----
Theoretisch kannst Du also
 1 x Filtern und Pumpen per LH
und
1x Überlaufkammer bauen mit normaler Motorpumpe. Weil dort üebr den Rand ja ebenfalls Schmutz mit rüberschwappt, sollte irgendwo zumindest ein "Grobfilter" sein.
Spaltieb.....


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

Um eine Überstauung im Teich zu erzielen, muss der Luftheber meiner Meinung nach, generell in den Teich drücken. Steht der Luftheber in der Bio wor einer Auslaufkammer, kann er den Teich nicht wirklich überstauen, da die Rückleitungen ein begrenzender Faktor sind. Es sei denn, der Rücklauf oder die Rückläufe sind so zahlreich und/oder groß vorhanden, dass die Überstauung hinter dem Luftheber direkt auf den Teich übertragen wird.


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

oh wie schön...was für ein verfrickeltes Thema...



Zacky schrieb:


> Also würdest Du eigentlich den Überlaufgraben und den Teich auf einem Niveau haben





mitch schrieb:


> nein - der überlaufgraben sollte schon tiefer liegen, sonst wäre es ja kein "Endless"


mmmhhh...um den Luftheber aber nicht die Kraft zu nehmen, sollten es nur ganz wenige Zentimeter sein...weil man sich auf die hintere Kante fixiert, die man nicht sehen soll.

wobei...


mitch schrieb:


> der LH läuft *über* der Wasserlinie in den Teich (vom Teich kann dann nix in den Überlaufgraben zurücklaufen)


...ich doch mit einem leistungsstarken Luftheber den Wasserspiegel in der Überlaufkammer/den Überlaufgraben entsprechend, 2-3 cm absenken könnte, was zumindest die Optik der Skimmerkante ergeben sollte.

...oder man macht es richtig genial und baut sich auf die Gesamtbreite ein Schwimmerschott, ähnlich dem Siebfilterprinzip US III...


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2018)

Hallo adt!
Ich glaube da hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen.
Wenn ich von deiner Zeichnung ausgehe kann es so nicht funktionieren.
Man kann nicht unten absaugen und oben das Wasser überlaufen lassen.

Was passiert denn wenn das anschließende Überlaufbecken tiefer wie der ST ist, die BA's  vom ST in dem Überlauf-Becken enden.
Dann wird das Überlauf-Becken zum Sammel-Becken und kann mittels BA vom LH abgesaugt werden, eine Überstauung findet statt weil alles in einer Kammer landet und nicht einzeln in den Filtern .Der Unterdruck in dieser Kammer sorgt für die stetige Absaugung in den Filter.
Nimm es als Denkanstoss.


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

Hallo samorai!

Meinst du dass das Wasser falsch herum aus dem Teich durch den Luftheber in Richtung niedriges Überlaufbecken läuft? Dazu gab es den Anstoß 2 separate Lutheber zu betreiben wovon der 2. über der Wasseroberfläche zu plazieren wäre und auch die Rückschlagklappe sollte das vehindern, oder irre ich mich da? Oder wie meinst du das?

Oben im Überlaufbecken absaugen, meintest du das? Damit der Höhenunterscheid nicht zu groß wird?


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2018)

Schau doch mal bei Naturagart unter Zielsaugschacht nach, das Prinzip ist das gleiche.
Du fürst das verschmutzte Wasser auf der gleichen Art und Weise ab.
Dabei wird von oben(Skimmer= Überlauf-Becken) und von unten abgesaugt.
Und ein LH reicht dann ( in entsprechender Menge) aus.
Du brauchst keine Rückstau-Klappen bei diesem Prinzip, auch kein zweiten LH, sei denn du möchtest mehr Umwälzung.
Es gibt kein “falsch herum“ bei diesem Prinzip.
Das Überlauf-Becken muss tiefer sein weil die BA's aus deinem ST noch mit einfließen und dann saugt der LH den Schmodder zu deinen Filtern ab.


----------



## atd (2. Jan. 2018)

@ThorstenC,@Zacky  Bei der 2-3 cm hohen Überstauung des 1qm Beckens handelt es sich dann um 20-30 qm, 1mm hohe Überstauung in einem größeren Becken? Könnte da was dran sein, wobei es ja eigentlich durch die fehlenden 1,9-2,9cm besser sein müsste oder?

@samorai Du denkst also es wäre besser den Luftheber direkt an den BAs und dem Skimmer saugen zu lassen? Habe ich die Intension verstanden? Sorry war ein harter Tag.


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2018)

Ja, aber nur wenn die oben genannten Bedingungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2018)

Weniger Überstauung ist für den Luftheber stets von Vorteil, aber das ist ja genau das, was Du bräuchtest, um deine Endless-Kante zu simulieren bzw. überhaupt anzusprechen.

Also meiner Meinung nach, bedarf es dann bei der Oberfläche des Schwimmteiches schon so mind. 8-12 mm, damit das Wasser sauber über die Kante läuft. Und nun müsste man schauen, ob man die überstauten 8-12 mm auf eine Oberfläche von 20-30 qm schafft. Genau da sehe ich so die Schwierigkeiten, weil das würde bedeuten, dass ich bspw. 60 m³/h mit dem Luftheber schieben müsste, wenn aber eigentlich nur 45-50 m³ ablaufen können. Die Differenz dazwischen ergibt dann auch den Differenzdruck bzw. die zu erwartende Förderhöhe des Lufthebers.

Also das wir aktuell auf 1-2 qm Wasseroberfläche im Filter erzeugen, müsstest Du auf die gesamte Teichoberfläche übertragen.


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> Als Länge der Kante hatte ich was zwischen 2m und 3,5m im Sinn je nach Machbarkeit und laufenden Kosten ...



um mal die Wassermenge abschätzen zu können ==> http://www.gartenteich-bauen.de/html/gartenteich-wasserfall.html

das sollten dann so um die 20 - 35m³/h sein, LH in DN160 sollte das locker können, die Förderhöhe könnte bei geschickter Bauweise der Überlaufkante auch gering gehalten werden.


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2018)

Ich stell mir es gerade so vor. Ich habe einen Behälter und ihn in der mitte mit einer Trennwand unterteilt.
Das Wasser ist auf beiden Seiten bis auf höhe der Trennwand aufgefüllt.
Wenn ich nun auf einer Seite absauge und auf der anderen Seite rein schiebe fällt der Wasserspiegel auf der Absaugseite und auf der anderen Seite steigt er so das es über die Trennwand läuft. Hier ist dann völlig egal wo Pumpe oder Luftheber und Filter in dieser Leitung sitzt.
Ich sehe nun aber zwei Probleme.
1. Wenn nun Menschen im Teich den Wasserspiegel anheben ist die Trennwand deutlich unter Wasser und es wird nicht mehr funktionieren.
2. Bei Verdunstung die bei so einer Teichgröße auch schon mal bei 1-2m³ am Tag liegen kann steht die Trennwand so weit raus das es auch da nicht mehr funktioniert, da das kleinere Überlaufbecken einen zu großen Höhenunterschied bekommt und dann nicht mehr über Luftheber ziehen kann.

Man muß also den Wasserstand immer stabil auf einer Höhe halten und mit Luftheber sogar auf beiden Seiten der Trennwand.
Dazu braucht es einen geregelten Frischwasser Zu- und Ablauf oder eine Kante die sich an den Wasserspiegel anpaßt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## atd (4. Jan. 2018)

@mitch Danke für den Link, ist ja wenigstens mal ne Größenordnung. Hab auch noch ein bisschen nach Bachlauf-, Wasserfall- Rechner gegoogelt und bin auch noch über andere Werte gestolpert.

@Geisy Bei der Machbarkeit würde ich jetzt einfach mal von konstantem Wasserstand ausgehen, bzw die Verdunstung vernachlässigen. Würde der Wasserstand dann wirklich weiter auseinanderdriften? Also das Überlaufbecken sollte schon das Volumen von mindestens 5 normalen Mitteleuropäern besitzen...
Die würden also reinhüpfen, es würde kurzzeitig viel mehr Wasser über die Kante fließen und es müsste doch sogar ein hebungsfreudigerrer Pegel an dem Luftheber entstehen. Das Wasser wäre ja nicht weg sondern nach wie vor im System. Müssten es nicht 3 kommunizierende Becken sein. Spielt der Pegel vom Filter nicht auch ne Rolle?

Haben ja jetzt schon viele verschiedene Meinungen gehört. Hat jemand für sich die Überzeugung richtig zu liegen? 

Harte Fakten sind gefragt.

I


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2018)

Mir ist nicht klar ob dir bewußt ist wie wichtig der konstante Wasserstand ist.

Laß uns mal über ein Beispiel nachdenken.
Du nimmst ein Aquarium und hast in der mitte ein Wand nicht ganz bis oben, das soll deine Kante sein.
Nun füllst du auf beiden Seiten das Wasser bis zur Kante auf.

1. Wenn du nun auf der einen Seite ein Glas Wasser raus nimmst und auf der anderen Seite rein kippst läuft es über die Kante zurück, also alles OK.

2. Wir simulieren Verdunstung, du nimmst auf beiden Seiten erst ein Glas Wasser raus und kippst es weg. Wenn du nun wieder ein Glas Wasser von der einen in die andere Seite kippst, klappt das mit der Kante schon nicht mehr. Da dein Überlaufbecken wohl sehr viel kleiner sein wird wie der Teich werden sich schnell große Höhenunterschiede auf tun die kein Luftheber mehr schafft.

3. Jetzt simulieren wir die Mitteleuropäer oder Regen. Füll dein Aquarium mal 2cm über Kante auf. Nun nimm ein Glas Wasser von der einen zur anderen Seite. Deine Kante bleibt unter Wasser ohne Funktion.

Das heißt egal was passiert, bei Verdunstung, bei Mitteleuropäer oder Regen dein Wasserstand ist und bleibt im Ruhezustand immer auf höhe der Kante in allen Becken? Dann kannst du mit Luftheber arbeiten.
Sonst würde ich über Pumpe gehen und du wirst sehen wie schnell sich große Höhenunterschiede in deinem Überlaufbecken zeigen.
Denk an die Vorschriften für Pumpen/Strom im Schwimmteich.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## mitch (4. Jan. 2018)

Der Mensch in Zahlen ==> http://www.samariter-grenchen.ch/jo...-und-geld/11-diverses/47-der-mensch-in-zahlen

ich würde die Überlaufrinne (V2A Rinne) in einen IBC laufen lassen und von da mit einem 160er LH in den Teich zurück pumpen, und den filter über einen separaten LH Kreislauf betreiben dort spielt die Einlaufhöhe ja keine so große rolle.


----------



## atd (5. Jan. 2018)

Hallo!

@ geisy Ich habe deine Beispiele verstanden finde sie auch sehr anschaulich und es ist auch ein guter Lösungsansatz sich mit einem vereinfachten Modell anzunähern. Jedoch ist die Ausgangssituation ne andere. Ich habe ja NIEMALS den gleichen Wasserstand in Becken und Überlaufsammelbecken. Das ist ja der Kante geschuldet es muss sich der Überlauf im Sichtschatten der Überlaufkante befinden. Wenn man jetzt die Wandstärke noch unenedlich klein wählt, und die Rinne maximal hoch, jedoch nie auf Niveau Teich, hätte man den kleinst möglichen Niveauunterschied, jedoch nie 0, in keiner Konstellation.  Man könnte damit arbeiten das Überlaufbecken in einem Bereich des Teiches zu stellen wo der Endlesseffekt nicht erreicht werden muss. Dann würde sich eine "Regenrinne" im Sichtschatten der Kante bis zum Überlaufbecken schlängeln.

Dass Wasser nicht bergauf läuft, und auch wegen meinem Vorhaben nicht, ist mir klar 

@mitch Das ist momentan auch mein Stand der Dinge... Luftheber von "Oberkante Niveau Überlaufbecken" nach über "Oberkante Teich", losgelöst vom Rest. Höhenunterschied möglichst klein halten und probieren... 

Frage:
Wenn ich den Zulauf, für einen angenommen 160er Luftheber (Flächeninhalt Rohrquerschnitt 201.06cm), über eine "offene Rinne" (ähnlich Regenrinne) laufen lasse. Was gilt dann für die Fläche? Macht das viele aus im Unterscheid zu einem geschlossenen Rohr? (Reibung?!)

Wenn ich jetzt die Rinne sehr schmal machen würde sagen wir 1cm und dafür sagen wir zufällig 201,06cm tief würde die Rinne dann genug Wasser liefern oder gäbe es dann Effekte die das negativ beeinflussen?

Denkbar wäre es auch das Rohr hinter der Kante zu positionieren ähnlich einer Lippe.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> Luftheber von "Oberkante Niveau Überlaufbecken" nach über "Oberkante Teich", losgelöst vom Rest. Höhenunterschied möglichst klein halten und probieren...


Unabhängig von einem Luftheber, müsste die Unterkante des Auslaufes stets über der Wasserlinie vom Teich liegen. Gerade dann, wenn das Überlaufbecken deutlich unterhalb der Teich-Wasserlinie liegt, denn sonst läuft das Wasser (bei Pumpen-Aus) aus dem Teich ganz enstpannt über das Rohr zurück in das Überlaufbecken.

Das jetzt auf einen Luftheber übertragen, bedeute ja wiederum, dass der Luftheber mind. die Höhe zwischen Oberkante Überlaufbecken und Oberkante Teich überwinden müsste. Wie groß wäre denn da die Differenz zwischen beiden Becken? Stellt sich nämlich die Frage, ob der Luftheber das überhaupt schafft und dann mit welchem Volumen.



atd schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Zulauf, für einen angenommen 160er Luftheber (Flächeninhalt Rohrquerschnitt 201.06cm), über eine "offene Rinne" (ähnlich Regenrinne) laufen lasse. Was gilt dann für die Fläche? Macht das viele aus im Unterscheid zu einem geschlossenen Rohr? (Reibung?!)


Ein 160er Rohr hat einen Innenfläche / Rohrquerschnitt von 176,72 cm². Was meinst Du mit offener Rinne? - den Auslauf bzw. Zulauf zum Teich oder meinst Du jetzt schon die Wassersammelrinne der Endless-Kante?



atd schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt die Rinne sehr schmal machen würde sagen wir 1cm und dafür sagen wir zufällig 201,06cm tief würde die Rinne dann genug Wasser liefern oder gäbe es dann Effekte die das negativ beeinflussen?


Ich denke also, Du meinst, die Endless-Rinne schon selbst. Mit einer Breite von 1 cm, einer Tiefe von 176,72 cm (bzw. 201,06 cm) und einer Länge von X cm (sagen wir mal 300 cm) hat Du gerade mal 300 cm² offene Fläche, wo das Wasser hin abrauschen kann. Der Luftheber kann aber letztendlich auch nur auf die offene Fläche seines Anschlusses reagieren und dort das Wasser hindurch ziehen. Also sind wir erst einmal wieder bei 176,72 cm ². Das Wasser befindet sich aber in der Breite verteilt auf eine Fläche von 53016 cm² und der Luftheber kann aber nur auf die 176,72 zugreifen und hat hier eine Wasserschicht von 1 cm zum Saugen. Ich denke, dass bremst das ganze System ein und es wird nicht genügend Wasser für einen möglichen Betrieb des Lufthebers schnell genug nachlaufen. Man bedenke auch, dass noch Förderhöhe von x cm dazu kommt.

Wäre es letztendlich nicht einfacher, dass Ganze dann doch mit einer normalen Pumpe zu betreiben? Und den zweiten Kreislauf der für die Bodenabläufe sein soll, dann über einen Luftheber laufen lassen? Dann könnte man die Endless-Skimmerkante so gar über einen einfachen Spaltsiebfilter laufen lassen, wo der grobe Dreck der über die Skimmerkante kommt, gleich ausgefiltert werden kann. Damit wäre man auch unabhängiger was die sichtbare Bauhöhe des Überlaufbeckens angeht.


----------



## atd (5. Jan. 2018)

@Zacky Hab einfach nen Kreis mit 16cm durchmesser als Ausgangspunkt für die Fläche genommen. Dadurch meine Werte... 
Nach der "Rinne" Wäre ja dann ein Becken, beispielsweise ein IBC also wäre die Rinne ja nur ein Durchlauf der genug Wasser speisen muss, nicht aber der Punkt indem der Luftheber hängt. 
Die Pumpe wäre einfacher, mit Sicherheit, aber hier geht es um Machbarkeit, vielleicht nur ein Luftschloss, vielleicht ergeben sich aber auch ander Effekte...  

Zu dem Höhenunterschied, der definiert sich durch die Breite der Rinne, der minimalen Wandstärke des Teiches und dem Blickwinkel. Bei mir ca 20grad.


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> Zu dem Höhenunterschied, der definiert sich durch die Breite der Rinne, der minimalen Wandstärke des Teiches und dem Blickwinkel. Bei mir ca 20grad.


Könntest Du hierzu bitte schon einen Zahlenbezug ermitteln? ...sonst müsste ich erst anfangen zu zeichen und dann zu rechnen und so weiter... 



atd schrieb:


> Nach der "Rinne" Wäre ja dann ein Becken, beispielsweise ein IBC also wäre die Rinne ja nur ein Durchlauf der genug Wasser speisen muss, nicht aber der Punkt indem der Luftheber hängt.


Ok, dann wären wir ja erst einmal wieder an dem Punkt - Wie lang wird die Kante? Breite bei 1 cm. Damit würde theoretisch die Tiefe der Rinne erst einmal unerheblich werden, denn wichtig wäre jetzt die offene Flcähe der Rinne, also Länge x Breite.
Folgend stellt sich mir dann dennoch die Frage, wie die Verbindung zwischen der Rinne und dem möglichen IBC gestaltet werden würde. Selbst wenn Du an die Rinne ein Rohr anschließt, was dann zum IBC geht, beschränken wir uns auf den Querschnitt des entsprechenden Rohres und der 1 cm breiten Rinne.

Also müsste man vielleicht doch gar keine Rinne machen, sondern bleibt bei der einfachen Überlaufkante und das Wasser ergießt sich in einem darunter befindlichen Becken, was dann aber zumindest über die gesamte Breite + x der Rinne gehen müsste, wo das Wasser gesammelt werden kann. Nun steht aber genau dieses Becken auch unterhalb der Teichwasseroberfläche und die Rinne bzw. die Überlaufkante ergießt sich über eine Tiefe von x cm.

Das sind also grundsätzlich die Zahlen die man erst einmal braucht.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Zulauf, für einen angenommen 160er Luftheber (Flächeninhalt Rohrquerschnitt 201.06cm), über eine "offene Rinne" (ähnlich Regenrinne) laufen lasse


Wenn du 201,06 cm annimmst und du über deine Kannte sagen wir mal mit 1mm überlauf rechnest dann müsste ja die Kannte 2010,6 cm lang sein. Also 20,106 Meter


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2018)

Damit ein Luftheber vernünfitg läuft sollte man den max. Höhenunterschied auf 20cm begrenzen.
Bei deinen geplanten 100m³ Teich kann sich am Tag durch Verdunstung oder Regen bzw. Schwimmer mal schnell ein Unterschied von +-1m³ (pro Tag) einstellen.
Wenn ich jetzt also von diesen 2m³ max Unterschied am Tag ausgehe und das auf den max. Höhenunterschied von 20cm berechne, dann müßte das Überlaufbecken eine Oberfläche von 10m² haben.
Wenn du es kleiner machst solltest du auf Pumpe gehen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Jan. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Damit ein Luftheber vernünfitg läuft sollte man den max. Höhenunterschied auf 20cm begrenzen.
> Bei deinen geplanten 100m³ Teich kann sich am Tag durch Verdunstung oder Regen bzw. Schwimmer mal schnell ein Unterschied von +-1m³ (pro Tag) einstellen.
> Wenn ich jetzt also von diesen 2m³ max Unterschied am Tag ausgehe und das auf den max. Höhenunterschied von 20cm berechne, dann müßte das Überlaufbecken eine Oberfläche von 10m² haben.
> Wenn du es kleiner machst solltest du auf Pumpe gehen.
> ...


Das wird wohl die Entscheidung sein, wenn genug platz vorhanden ist würde ich min 10m² Überlaufbecken bauen.
Ansonsten mit Rohrpumpen arbeiten.
Am besten du lässt die Option mit Rohrpumpen beim bauen Offen so das du noch Flexibel bist.

LG

Sven


----------



## atd (6. Jan. 2018)

Nabend!

Hab mir mal eure Antworten durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

@Zacky Also ich rechne mit 21 grad Blickwinkel auf 10m entfernung zur Kante, das wären ca 3,3cm pro 10cm Sichtschatten. Dadurch würden sich dann ca 10cm Höhenunterscheid ergeben. Somit stünde ein 10 cm breiter "Überlaufeinlauf" zur Verfügung. Die Länge der Kante hatte ich mal eingekreist, wenn du nen genauen Wert brauchst nehmen wir jetzt mal die 3m an.

@troll20 Ich persönlich  glaube nicht dass eine Kante von über 20m nötig ist um die Menge Wasser eines 160er Lufthebers über ne Kante zu schubsen, ist aber nur so ein Gefühl. Hast du denn fundierte Erkenntnisse diesbezüglich? Könnte da noch ne Variable fehlen? 

@Geisy Das wäre dann das nötige Volumen Wasser um bei der befürchteten Verdunstung pro Tag den Luftheber wenigsten einen Tag am Leben bzw. weg von den 20cm Höhenunterschied zu halten? Bis dann für den nächsten Tag wieder die Niveauregulierung tätig werden müsste?

@Teichfreund77 Bei all dem was man hier so liest ist Flexibilität das I-Tüpfelchen auf dem Sahnehäubchen. Wenns unsinnig, weil unwirtschaftlich wird, bin ich gerne bereit nen normalen Weg einzuschlagen. Dachte die Problematik würde den "Teichbekloppten" gefallen, und ich habe bis jetzt das Gefühl nicht falsch gelegen zu haben.


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2018)

... es könnte so aussehen


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

es wurde schon vieles angesprochen, aber irgendwie noch nicht in einem Beitrag zusammen gepuzzelt ...
Ich werfe hier mal meine Sicht in den Raum ...

Wenn man die Anforderung und das daraus folgende 'Problem' mal genau anschaut, zerpflückt und in simple Worte packt, dann bekommt man zwei 'Teiche'. Einen oberen und einen unteren ...

Einfach ausgedrückt:

Der 'obere' Teich wird zusammen mit dem Teichfilter ganz normal konstruiert. Und zwar komplett mit Bodenablauf, Rücklaufleitungen, etc.
Besonderheiten:
Anstelle von Skimmer und Regenwasserüberlauf die gewünschte 'Endless'-Kante.
'überdimensionierte' Rücklaufleitungen vom Filter zum Teich, entsprechend dem Fördervolumen vom unteren Teich
Diese Teichanlage kann ganz normal betrieben werden.
Der 'untere' Teich ist eigentlich eine Zisterne, welche einen Überlauf besitzt. 
Gespeist wird die Zisterne von der 'Endless'-Kante, eine Pumpe fördert das Wasser in den Filter des 'oberen' Teiches.
Die Größe der Zisterne wird berechnet aus:
der maximalen Anzahl der Badegäste
dem 'umlaufenden' Wasser, welches sich aus der Pumpleistung vom 'unteren' in den 'oberen' Teich und der Zeit berechnen lässt

zuzüglich einer großzügig bemessenen Sicherheitsreserve.
(Mitch hat das eben gut gezeichnet. Das lange blaue Rohr im Bild muss dann die Zisterne sein und dementsprechend größer.)
Natürlich kann die Zisterne auch als Teich mit offener Oberfläche konstruiert werden.
Somit hat man das gewünschte Teichkonstrukt:
Der 'obere' Teich mit Filter kann ganz normal mit Luftheber oder Pumpe betrieben werden.
Wird dann die Pumpe in der Zisterne in Betrieb genommen, dann ist mehr Wasser im 'oberen' Teich, welches dann über die Kante überläuft.

Dieses System übersteht einen Stromausfall auch ohne Wasserverlust.
Bei dieser Anlage hat man systembedingt immer einen Wasserverlust entsprechend dem Volumen der Badegäste.
Der Sensor für den Wasserstand muss in der Zisterne installiert werden, der Zulauf des Wassers erfolgt aber über den oberen Teich.
Wenn die Zisterne in entsprechender Höhe eingelassen werden kann, dann könnte darin im Normalbetrieb ein Luftheber seinen Dienst verrichten. Sollte der Füllstand stark absinken, müsste eine normale Pumpe den Betrieb übernehmen, bis das nötige Wasserniveau für den Luftheber wieder erreicht ist.

Die gewünschte 'Endless'-Kante ist eine wassertechnische Spielerei und daher auch nur mit etwas mehr Regeltechnik machbar.
Ich habe noch ein paar lösbare Problemchen im Hinterkopf, möchte aber jetzt das Posting nicht gar so lang ziehen.


Gruß Carsten

PS @atd :
Wenn man Deine erste Skizze anschaut, dann warst Du schon auf dem besten Wege.
Auf dieser Skizze sieht man anhand der Rückstauklappe schon die zwei Systeme, da fehlt nur die Pumpe vor der Rückstauklappe. (Dann müsste man natürlich noch ein paar Striche anders ziehen ...  )


----------



## troll20 (7. Jan. 2018)

atd schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube nicht dass eine Kante von über 20m nötig ist um die Menge Wasser eines 160er Lufthebers über ne Kante zu schubsen, ist aber nur so ein Gefühl. Hast du denn fundierte Erkenntnisse diesbezüglich? Könnte da noch ne Variable fehlen?


Hab ich mich so falsch ausgedrückt 
Okay neuer Versuch. Schau dir mal so ein Teil in echt an.
Dann wirst du feststellen das über die Kante im höchstfall eine Wassersäule von 1 mm läuft. 
Verstehst du nun warum deine Kante so lang sein müsste um genug Wasser für einen 160iger LH zu liefern.
Benutz einen 50iger oder  68iger mit Max. 1,5m unter dem unteren Becken einzublasen . Damit kannst du locker deine 4000 Liter über 15cm über die Kante heben .
Das reicht zwar nicht für einen Skimmer löst aber deine Probleme mit dem Endlessteich. Für Skimmer und BA gibt es dann die eigene Filterstrecke. Fehlt nur noch ein Wasserpegelschalter der dir den Zufluss von Frischwasser in ausreichender Menge regelt.


----------



## mitch (7. Jan. 2018)

der 160er LH war ja auch nur als Beispiel (Wasserfall) für 20 - 35m³/h gedacht, bei kleineren LH´s ist es natürlich leichter eine bessere Förderhöhe zu erreichen.

die Rinne würde ich mir von einem Flaschner aus V2A biegen lassen und in einem Beton Fundament waagerecht fixieren.
Die Teichfolie kann man dann an der Rückseite der Rinne befestigen (kleben/klemmen)


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dann wirst du feststellen das über die Kante im höchstfall eine Wassersäule von 1 mm läuft.



Hallo René,

dieser Logik würde ich widersprechen wollen.
Über die Kante läuft genauso viel Wasser wie zugeführt wird und deshalb steigt der wasserstand je nach Länge der Kante an.

Nun zu den 'Beobachtungen in Echtzeit':
Es wird dort bewusst nur so wenig Wasser zugeführt, damit das Wasser nur leicht über die 'Endless'-Kante gleitet und nicht als Wasserfall drüber plätschert. Was dann den Reiz und die Faszination der Kante zerstören würde ...

Gruß Carsten

Edit:



mitch schrieb:


> die Rinne würde ich mir von einem Flaschner aus V2A biegen lassen und in einem Beton Fundament waagerecht fixieren.
> Die Teichfolie kann man dann an der Rückseite der Rinne befestigen (kleben/klemmen)


Gerade hier könnte ich mir als 'Endless'-Kante eine Glasscheibe sehr eindrucksvoll vorstellen. (Wenn man schon so einen Aufwand treibt ...)  
Was dann natürlich die Anbringung dieser Rinne nicht gerade erleichtert ...


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Es wird dort bewusst nur so wenig Wasser zugeführt, damit das Wasser nur leicht über die 'Endless'-Kante gleitet und nicht als Wasserfall drüber plätschert. Was dann den Reiz und die Faszination der Kante zerstören würde ...


 Der Meinung bin ich ja auch, aber mein Gedanke bezüglich der Wasserüberlaufkante und des entsprechenden Wasserstandes, war a) die Spannung des Wassers an der Kante ...b) das die Kante als Skimmer genutzt werden soll.
Zu a) gibt es sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, die Spannung durch irgendwelche Riffelung oder was auch immer, zu minimieren.
Zu b) hätte ich Bedenken, dass bei unzureichender Wasserüberstauung, der auf dem Teich schwimmende Schmutz nicht über die Kante geht, sondern daran halt hängen bleibt. Sicher bleibt hier wohl eher der grobe Schmutz davon betroffen, denn Feinstaub wird sicher auch bei 1 mm mit überlaufen

Die Frage ergibt sich halt, Wie viel Wasser muss wirklich gefördert werden, um eine gleichmäßige Überstauung für die Kante zu erzeugen. Wenn es dann zum Einen so 10-20 cm Förderhöhe von Überlaufbecken zum Teich werden, ist der Luftheber eigentlich schon unsinnig und wenn dann noch ein recht hohes Volumen gebraucht wird, wird es wohl noch unsinniger.


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2018)

Zu a:
Soweit mir bekannt, stört jedwede Riffelung das ruhige Gleiten des Wassers. Solch eine Lösung würde ich deshalb vermeiden.
Zu b:
Dann muss halt timergesteuert kurzzeitig mehr Wasser zugeführt werden. Damit könnten bspw. die Blätter über die Kante abgeführt werden. Das würde aber auch bedeuten, dass die Kante in dieser Zeit als Wasserfall funktioniert, mit damit einhergehender Geräuschkulisse. Diese könnte man mit engmaschigen Sieben kurz vor der Aufprallfläche minimieren. Die Siebe müssen dann schräg sitzen, damit der Grobschmutz abgleiten kann.

Wie oben von mir schon angedeutet, bei solch einem Projekt sind noch viele Detailfragen zu klären. Umsetzbar ist das Projekt auf jeden Fall.
So ganz preiswert werden die Baukosten aber sicherlich nicht sein ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Frage ergibt sich halt, Wie viel Wasser muss wirklich gefördert werden, um eine gleichmäßige Überstauung für die Kante zu erzeugen.


Eigentlich relativ wenig. Was sich aber berechnen lässt, wie Tosa schon beschrieben hat. 
Somit wäre also auch eine stromsparende Pumpe durchaus geeignet, was die die Konstruktion des Gesamtsystems arg erleichtern würde.
Eine zweite leistungsstärkere Pumpe sorgt dann periodisch für die 'Skimmerleistung'. 
So oder ähnlich ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Was sich aber berechnen lässt, wie Tosa schon beschrieben hat.



 Hab ich wohl was überlesen. Ich suche mal...


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2018)

Upps, ne, der Troll wars.


----------



## tosa (7. Jan. 2018)

neeeee, ich war es nicht.....

aber mal ein Gedanke dazu:
Ich denke das ganze System muss auf jeden Fall einen äusserst gut dimensionierten Wasserspeicher haben. Sprich wo das Wasser was oben rüber läuft gereinigt und dann wieder dem Kreislauf über eine Zisterne zugeführt wird. In meinen Augen denke ich das dort 3.-4.000l Wasser als Speicher vorhanden sein sollten. Damit wären auch die Punkte Verdunstung, Abreinigung etc. erledigt und das Wasser würde die ganze Zeit leicht über die Kante ablaufen.

Im weiteren muss diese Kante komplett waagerecht sein, sonst funktioniert das auch wahrscheinlich nicht. Toleranz von <1mm.


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2018)

Jupp
..., wie auch oben geschrieben.


tosa schrieb:


> Sprich wo das Wasser was oben rüber läuft gereinigt und dann wieder dem Kreislauf über eine Zisterne zugeführt wird.


 Die Reinigung wird weitestgehend erledigt, wenn das Wasser aus der Zisterne in den Filter des oberen Teiches gepumpt wird. Aus meiner Sicht ist vor der Zisterne nur ein Grobfilter für die Blätter etc. nötig

Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (7. Jan. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> wie auch oben geschrieben.



hi Carsten,

danke, ich hatte keine Lust mir alle 6 Seiten durchzulesen.


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> danke, ich hatte keine Lust mir alle 6 Seiten durchzulesen.


 ... hatte ich auch nicht gemacht, zwischendrin teilweise nur 'überflogen'.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## atd (9. Jan. 2018)

Dann möchte ich mich bei allen für die vielen nützlichen Anregungen bedanken, ich denke wir haben an das Meiste gedacht.
Wenn einem aber doch noch was einfallen sollte, nur her damit.
In diesem Sinne "Vielen Dank!"


----------



## PeBo (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo atd (ich habe leider keinen Vornamen gefunden),
ich habe mir jetzt auch noch mal Gedanken zu dieser Problematik gemacht, und bin zumindest für mich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass es ohne schwimmend gelagerte Überlaufkante nicht vernünftig lösbar ist.

Dabei müsste diese Kante am besten auf der ganzen Länge mit Schwimmkörpern auf Wasserniveau des oberen Beckens gehalten werden (dadurch auch immer absolut eben).

Die Schwimmkörper der Kante liegen natürlich in dem unteren Becken. Dadurch läuft immer genau so viel Wasser über, wie von dem Luftheber gefördert wird.

Außerdem würde automatisch ein Ausgleich (Badegäste, Verdunstung, Regen, Wind ...) stattfinden.

Es würde also, ähnlich wie bei einem Skimmer, immer nur so viel Wasser über die Kante laufen wie gerade möglich und nötig ist.


Vielleicht sollte man diese Idee noch mal diskutieren.


Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Peter,

Schöne Idee. Klingt einfach, ist aber technisch sehr anspruchsvoll. 
Sowohl funktionell und designmäßig, aber auch ebenso im Hinblick auf die dauerhafte Abdichtung/Funktionsfähigkeit.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## atd (11. Jan. 2018)

Hallo!

Wurde auch im dem Beitrag schon irgendwann erwähnt dass es ne edle Idee wäre die Kante als schwimmendes Schott zu machen.

Was das angeht sollte die Kante, beim meinem Vorhaben, an ner "runden" Stelle im Teich liegen sodass genau und rund und dann auch noch schwimmend definitiv zu viel des Guten wäre ... 

Auch was die Störungsanfälligkeit angeht hätte ich meine Bedenken... Ich muss aber dazu sagen dass ich weder Ahnung noch Erfahrung habe was den Bau einer solchen Kontruktion angeht. Hoffe dass sich noch wer meldet der dazu Genaueres sagen kann.

 

Hinten rechts wäre bei mir die Kante ... Hintendran ne Ablaufrille mit zweitem angrenzendem Becken, fern der optischen Gefahrenzone.
Das ist momentan mein Stand der Dinge ...


----------

